# I like this...



## sunset (Feb 1, 2008)

I was reading a book called " A complaint free world", and this grabbed my attention right from the start..

If you dont like something, change it.
If you cant change it, change your attitude.
Dont complain.

By Maya Angelou



So, what do you think? (It VERY hard not to complain.....)


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 1, 2008)

It IS hard not to complain. I complain a lot inside my head. Something to think about.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 1, 2008)

oh but sometimes complaining can be so satisfying...   (just don't do it all the time!)


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 1, 2008)

That's true too.


----------



## sister-ray (Feb 1, 2008)

you just got to complain especially to organisations that dont give good customer service


----------



## lallieth (Feb 1, 2008)

sunset said:


> I was reading a book called " A complaint free world", and this grabbed my attention right from the start..
> 
> If you dont like something, change it.
> If you cant change it, change your attitude.
> ...


I like it..it reminds me of the Serenity Prayer

God Grant me the wisdom 
to accept the things I cannot change
Courage to change the things I can
and wisdom to know the difference

as my mom was an Al-anon member during my childhood I heard this prayer alot


----------

